# Advice on diet / fat loss



## DJSMITH (May 25, 2016)

Evening Ladies and Gents.

I need some advice on my diet / macros. I have some data I'll be sharing in hopes of correcting / improving. Here we go;
23,Male, 205lbs, ~19% BF (this is a guess based on input), 5'11", natural, formally obese (400 @ 18)

Currently my goal is to burn fat and essentially not have large love handles. Last time I got checked my blood work was good. No warning signs of high BP or bad cholesterol.

Daily Diet; (yes, i typically eat the same thing everyday, with some variations. Money, time, tolerance. ect)

Breakfast - 6 eggs, 170g of turkey (or  ~same amount of beef)
(I had oats in here but trying to reduce carb intake)
~Lunch - 6.4oz albacore tuna
Pre W/O- 200g chicken, 1/2cup white rice, 1/2-1cup broccoli  
Post w/o - banana, 2tbsp peanut butter, 1cup plain nonfat greek yogurt, protein powder
Dinner-200g chicken, 1cup brocoli, 1/2cup cottage cheese


Believe this comes out to about 2500? 50% protein I believe. My fat burner will be EC (maybe A or Y, I've tried both) but I am trying to reduce my caffeine tolerance right now. Hope this is enough info, will try to post pics later or provide more info if requested.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 25, 2016)

If you want to take your diet to the next level you should contact spongy.He knows his shit and not that expensive.He does all the diets for everyone here


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2016)

Way too much protein man. Cut that to like 30% and add carbs back in for energy.


----------



## snake (May 25, 2016)

Hey congrads on the weight loss you already did on your own!

If it were me, I'd go with 6 eggs but only 3 yokes to cut some fat and add some carbs in. You hitting any cardio?


----------



## DJSMITH (May 25, 2016)

I have that irrational fear of carbs. 1. If I'm not careful I will eat all of them. All carbs. Ever. 2. I'm worried that my previous being fat makes me easily gain weight back. Thoughts? Yeah snake I had considered lowering the yolks due too fat, but figured since I kept it low carb of be good. Buuut fat is 9cal per g right? Will cut down to 3 yolks. Cardio has always been a challenge for me. I typically warm up (5 min), lift session, then up to 20min cardio after. Rest days I'll do 20-30 intense


----------



## snake (May 25, 2016)

DJSMITH said:


> I have that irrational fear of carbs. 1. If I'm not careful I will eat all of them. All carbs. Ever. 2. I'm worried that my previous being fat makes me easily gain weight back. Thoughts? Yeah snake I had considered lowering the yolks due too fat, but figured since I kept it low carb of be good. Buuut fat is 9cal per g right? Will cut down to 3 yolks. Cardio has always been a challenge for me. I typically warm up (5 min), lift session, then up to 20min cardio after. Rest days I'll do 20-30 intense



Yeah, 9 cals./gram.

Don't fear the carbs. Get to a diet my injoy and can hold to. Don't be afraid to give yourself a little treat on a Friday or Saturday night. Nothing wrong a few pieces of pizza, just not the entire pie.

It sounds like you're getting some good cardio in so hold your course there. This will happen but in time.


----------



## DJSMITH (May 25, 2016)

Hardest part for me is self control, it's safe to assume I do not have the ability to feel "full"


----------



## bigdog (May 25, 2016)

I stopped trying to feel full because I had the same issue at my heaviest weight. just eat for nutrition and if you treat yourself on a Friday or Saturday just have a little of something! I have treats too. the fear of relapsing is real man. just remember how hard it is to lose weight and how much better you feel now that you have lost what you did. it will balance itself out in time! on cardio I warm up for 10-15 minutes and do 30-45 after my workout. I go back at night for another hour or so like 3-4 times a week too. it will happen in time. slow and steady Is the best way to lose weight... good luck!


----------



## snake (May 26, 2016)

DJSMITH said:


> Hardest part for me is self control, it's safe to assume I do not have the ability to feel "full"



That's why I like to keep the fats low; it's a volume thing for me sometimes. I have very little control but I find if I eat the right stuff, I'm not at all hungry. Another thing on those lines; don't drink your calories. Think about what you could eat in replace of a 16 oz Coke. Back to the volume thing; if you need to have a full feeling to get you to stop eating, drink a big glass of water to fill your stomach about 10 min. before you eat.


----------

